# Any advice?



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I'll be looking into a used car very soon, and was wondering if anyone has any advice to share with me. If it means anything, the car I'm looking at right now is a 2002 pontiac sunfire. Nothing great, but money is tight right now. They're asking 4000, hopefully I can haggle a bit. There's a few hardly noticable indentations on the hood, and the finish is peeling off of the driver-side pillar (no rust though)... neither of these issues bother me, I just want a car that runs.

Thanks


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if the car is really in the condition it appears, it's worth about that.

3500 would be a great price, 4000 is alright.

find out which options and motor it has, and it's mileage, and blue book it.

www.kbb.com


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...ewItemQQcategoryZ43922QQitemZ4644756824QQrdZ1


----------

